# Where's Emmett? Feb 16, 2008



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

/portals/0/images/google/02-16-2008-640w.jpg

Can you guess where our railroad tourist Emmett is visiting?  This one should be easy!!


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

North Table Creek?


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mylargescale.com bridge location. 
with a twist. 
Check your back issues covers of Garden Railways. 

40°36'43.73"N 
95°50'19.41"W 

See http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/NTCGRR/abaasig.jpg for a peek at the bridge. 
Here, too: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/NTCGRR/mlssteam.jpg


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep gotta be Marty Cozads NTCGRR


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yessssireeeeee......  That's Nebraska City's finest garden RR...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I was gonna say EL Casa Del Cozad....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto to the above.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Double ditto above


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

MARTY COZAD'S


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

North Table Creek 

This is the first one I knew!


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

You're all wrong. He's trying to fix Shad's server.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oz?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I knew it before all you guys But I am on Dialup and it took me this long to get here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's, because if you look real close you can see a train wreck! JJ?


----------



## John Vorhes (Feb 16, 2008)

Marty Cozad's farm in Nebraska.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's NTCGRR, in Nebraska City, NE.
I'm not slow..... just had to work earlier.

Jim Carter


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Marty's layout is large enough to see it from a satelite!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Plenty of room for EXPANSION!!!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is the school bus?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting what one can find with Google Earth. 

There are two 7.5" gauge lines here in Mount Juliet, TN that show up on Google Earth.....the lines are not secret anymore!


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR!!!!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I been there.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Up until recently, Marty's place has not been available in detail.  I've kept my eye on it, and once it was, I had to show it.


----------



## Dave Jones (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, so I've been out of town, so I'm late, but can't not comment....
So I just did!  
Carrie, I imagine you fed Emmit well when he stopped by!
Contrary to opinion, I think Nebraska is a beautiful place!
All because, Marty's place is there!!!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful countryside where Marty lives.


----------

